# ?Kingfish?



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Can you catch kingfish on (or near) sandyhook surf? If so what bait? 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I guess it depends on which kingfish your talking about.

Atlantic Kingfish (aka Whiting) can be caught from the beach, I did pretty good on them last year in North Wildwood (small pices of blood worm on kingfish rigs, slow retreive). I assume if their around you can catch them in the Sandy Hook surf.

King Mackeral are regulated by the State of NJ so I assume this means they can be caught in the state. Since I've never heard of one being cought from a NJ beach, I would think you'd have to get out and tracjk them down by boat.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Kingies*

I would say that the chances of getting kingfish that far north would increase as the summer wears on. I know I caught some of the biggest ones I've ever seen, at IBSP in September. The water temps always seem to rise nicely in Sept; after that July - August "Bermuda High" that drops the water temp along Jersey goes away.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

yep, there are plenty of kings along the entire NJ coast. I wish I spent more time chasing them. BIts of clam or worm on small hooks do the trick. Don't be afraid to fish at your feet as they are often tight to the beach. If fishing a groin or jetty, don't even cast just lob it bast the rocks. August and september are prime months but you can catch them earlier too. Darn tasty!


----------

